# My Speed Blindfold Adventures, Part 4



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

I finally did it guys!!! Finally. 4th Attempt.

I have it on video, will post it tomorrow sometime...I'm a little bit on Cloud 9 right now...

Memo time: 37/38 minutes
Solve time: 18.45 seconds

Ok, so, yah, hyper, me, now, calming down...

This was surprisingly easy solve. Just opened Jnet and used the first scramble that was there. I smiled when I saw it  Tim Reynolds was talking with me right before I started. Why is it that you can never remember the good solves, but you can remember everything about the bad solves?

anyway...

Scramble: U' F' U' B' L' B2 D2 B' D' L' B D2 U2 B U' D2 R F2 R2 F' D' B2 L2 R2 F2

Yellow on U and Green on F

Solve:
Cross: F' L D' L' D2
Pair 1: R2 U R2 U' R2
Pair 2: U' R' U' R U L U' L'
Pair 3: U y' R U' R' U' y L' U L
Pair 4: y R U R'
OLL (2 look): U2 F R U R' U' F' y r U R' U' M U R U' R'
PLL: y U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

Total Moves: 29 for F2L (only reason it was so short was the cross + pair 1 and pair 4) and 29 for LL (horrible, I know, counting the M as 1 move...) so 58 move solve. 

58/18.45 = 3.14 moves per second...Not overly bad...considering I messed up a bit 

I don't go top speed when doing this, don't wanna pop or anything else...Man, on the 28th I'm attempting 4x4x4 Speed Blindfold...(die)

anyway, if you wanna contact me, you know how. I'm not sure what else I can say...I'll post the video tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtEsg8ez6Zc

That is the link to the video of me doing it. In the video you see me reset the timer, that is because I wasn't sure if the timer was on, so I had to check.

Craig


----------

